# cosmovisiologia



## Vanda

Gente de Deus,

Este pessoal vai me deixar louca. Alguém viu, ouviu sabe como traduzir visiologia em inglês? 
Nossos dicionários nem a Academia de Letras não reconhecem a palavra, mas pesquisando na internet vê-se que
é usada como ciência. Existe até um curso de cosmovisiologia, que na verdade, é a palavra que me interessa.


----------



## chiriones

It sounds like a new age term.  There is something called cosmovision in English that is related to world view.  It says in the definition that the term in English originated from Spanish and that it was introduced in 1969.  So I'm wondering to myself what book would have been published in English in 1969 that would have introduced the term and would have been in new age circles, possibly Carlos Castaneda. 

Here's a tourism site offering to experience a Mayan Cosmo-Vision ritual later this year and explains the ideas behind cosmo-vision if you scroll down.  With this new age stuff it's hard to pin down, like the name of a branch of science.  

Your site sounds more like a course in developing psychic or thought abilities.  There are courses in developing psychic abilities or powers.  There are also people who develop SRT (scientific remote viewing) abilities.  <-- That had to be called "scientific" because it was studied by the US government


----------



## Vanda

Touché, Chiriones. Actually the original is in Spanish translated to Portuguese, so you have nailed it. I'd never come to cosmovision by myself. Thanks a million!!!!!


----------



## Carfer

'_Cosmovision_' e '_cosmovisiologia_' serão realmente a mesma coisa? '_Cosmovision_' é o equivalente do português '_cosmovisão_', que significa _'visão/concepção do mundo (mundividência_)', faz parte da línguagem comum e que não é um termo tão recente como isso (que me tenha dado conta). É frequente encontrá-lo referido a ideologias (ou mesmo, nalguns casos, como sinónimo de ideologia). A '_cosmovisiologia_' citada no site cujo link a Vanda forneceu parece-me ser um conceito muito particular, muito específico. Tenho muita dificuldade em entender o 'latim' em que está escrito para perceber em que consiste e receio bem que '_cosmovisiologia_' seja uma palavra inventada, à semelhança de '_definologia_', '_pensenização_' e outras que por lá pululam, que certamente têm um significado para os iniciados, mas para as quais talvez não seja prudente procurar equivalentes em termos da linguagem comum, porque o mais certo é não terem nada que ver. Vejam só:

"_Definologia. A autopensenização cosmovisiológica é o ato de pensenizar fixado em objetivos grandiosos, sadios, além do contexto restrito da vida pessoal egoica, a fim de ampliar a au-
tocosmovisão evolutiva na realidade pontual, específica, na qual a conscin lúcida penseniza, se situa e vive."(s_ic)


Não apostaria em '_cosmovision'_ como tradução para a tal _'cosmovisiologia'.
_


----------



## Vanda

Ai, Carfer, melou tudo. Estou perdidinha com este termo num artigo científico que ainda por cima está em espanhol.


----------



## Carfer

Vanda said:


> Ai, Carfer, melou tudo. Estou perdidinha com este termo num artigo científico que ainda por cima está em espanhol.



Se é um artigo científico, então esqueça a '_cosmovisiologia'_ do tal link, não tem mesmo nada que ver. Lamento ter-lhe estragado a coisa e não ter nada para lhe oferecer em troca. Qual é a área? A _'cosmovisão' _chegou ao português por via do alemão '_Weltanschauung_', acho eu, mas aí já estamos no domínio de ciência séria. Pode ser que o mesmo tenha acontecido em espanhol e talvez andando á roda disso lá consigamos chegar.


----------



## machadinho

Vandinha, é fácil.

cosmovisão = _Weltanschauung_ (Carfer)
_Weltanschauung = _visão de mundo = _world view_ (chiriones)

Quanto ao -logia, há várias opções:
ciência da visão de mundo
teoria da visão de mundo
estudo de visão de mundo
ideia de visão de mundo
etc.

Em inglês:
_worldview account
worldview theory
worldview science
_etc.


----------



## Vanda

Não posso esquecer, não, Carfer. Uma das palavras-chave do autor é exatamente cosmovisiologia.

Machadinho, como já dizia nosso amado Cae, ''só é possível filosofar em alemão''. GReat!!

Ai... mas ainda persite o ''cosmovisiologia'' que também existe em espanhol e que também não se encontra na ''bíblia'' espanhola.


----------



## machadinho

Uai, Vanda, minha sugestão foi que cosmovisiologia seja traduzida por worldview science ou variantes.


----------



## Vanda

Ôxe, _né que é mesm_o? Eu ''engoli'' o sufixo -logia no ''Quanto ao -logia, há várias opções:''. Isso que dá ler tudo correndo.
Valeu, Machdim!


----------



## chiriones

machadinho said:


> _worldview account
> worldview theory
> worldview science
> _etc.



Machadinho, "worldview" is used quite a  bit in English, but those combined phrases in your list do not appear  anywhere and I've never heard them combined that way.  They would be  useful phrases say, in an academic article, but I don't think the folks  who are attending a workshop on cosmovision would recognize it.  Yes,  there might be a semantic problem in translating the -ologia ending, but  I think it's more important to use terms that are recognized.

It looks like the term "cosmovisiologia" originates from  Waldo Vieira who has a taste for inventing words and he seems to like  -ologia endings such as Conscienciologia and Projeciologia.


----------



## chiriones

OK, Vanda, I found your definition on one of Waldo Vieira's websites, www.tertuliaconscienciologia.org.  If you click on the _verbete_ tab at the top, you can browse definitions of his invented words. There's an entry in pdf format for cosmovisiólogo, but the subheading says cosmovisiologia. 



> *Definologia.* O _cosmovisiólogo_ é a conscin, homem ou mulher, com a mundividência específica da cosmovisão multidimensional, teática, pessoal.


----------



## Vanda

NInguém merece essas palavras! Obrigada a todos pelo toró cerebral!


----------



## Ricardinho

What exactly is _autopensenização_?   According to the original link it says that comes from Greek Autos(ie, self) , penso, sentimentum, and energia...I can't really imagine how to put that all together.  Ignoring that for a moment, why can't you just say "Cosmovisiology" in English?    You'd have to explain what it means anyway, lol.  

Note though that kosmos in Greek doesn't just mean world, it can mean universe.


----------



## Vanda

hahaha, Nem nós sabemos, nem nunca vimos mais gordo, Ricardinho. Também não conhecemos a tal cosmovisiologia nem nunca a vimos mais gorda. Coisa para os iniciados.


----------



## Ricardinho

Hm....well, if I take it as Autos + pensamento+energia, I start thinking of things like theories on how the universe is made up of everyone's thought energy...lol!


----------



## Vanda

E baboseiras como essas! O pior é ter que traduzir para o inglês num trabalho científico.. afff!


----------



## patriota

Vanda, cuidado para não te pegarem.


----------

